#ubuntu-lt 2011-06-13
<mrp_> sveiki ubuntistai, gal zinot kaip padaryti, kad neprasytu slaptazodzio kai uzverti ir atverti laptopa?
<mgedmin> hm, geras klausimas
<mgedmin> du variantai
<mgedmin> 1) gnome-power-preferences pasakyk, kad nesuspendintų lapto, kai užverti dangtį
<mgedmin> 2) gnome-screensaver-preferences pasakyk, kad nerakintų ekrano, kai įsijungia screensaveris
<mgedmin> nežinau, ar (2) suveiks; nebandžiau
<mrp_> mgedmin: aciu, pasidariau :) dabar kai zudarau blank screen buna
<mrp_> :)
<sirex> mrp_, blogas variantas, nes po uždaru dangčiu, kai komas nesuspendinamas jis pradeda labai kaisti...
<mrp_> sirex: tai ka pasiulysi tada?
<sirex> Nežinau, kaip išjungti slaptažodžio prašymą grįžtant iš suspendo, bet nerekomenduoju išjungti suspendo uždarius ekraną.
<mgedmin> variantas (b) neveikia? :(
<mrp_> ne
<sirex> Kažkada buvau išjungęs suspendą uždarius monitorių ant Asus Eee ir pamiršęs uždariau ir įsidėjau į kuprinę, pusiaukelėję į namus pradėjau, kad žiauriai kaista nugara...
<mgedmin> okay, gconf-editor
<donatas_s> O tarkim toks atvejis, jei siunčiu torrentr su transmision, uždarau ekraną ir įjungtas suspend. Suspendas suveiks jei bus aktyvus siuntimas, ir spėčiau kai įvyks suspendas siuntimas nutrauktas bus?
<sirex> Kai ištraukiau laptopą, tai jis buvo žiauriai užkaitęs.
<mgedmin> /apps/gnome-power-manager/lock/suspend -> uncheck
<mgedmin> "Ar užrakinti ekraną, kai kompiuteris sugrąžinamas iš užmigdymo. Naudojama tik tada, kai rakto lock_use_screensaver_settings reikšmė neigiama."
<mgedmin> taip kad dar patikrink "use_screensaver_settings"
<mgedmin> va kodėl aš įtariau, kad screensaverio settingai gali įtakoti g-p-m'ą!
<mgedmin> bet pas mane tas use_screensaver_blahblah uncheckintas
<mgedmin> nežinau, kokia reikšmė yra defaultinė
<donatas_s> Pas mane tai kapiec su laptopu praeita savaite, pastoviai temp procesoriaus virs 70, norėjau filma pažiūrėt, tai po 25 min pasiekė 90 lapsnių ir apsauga išjungė kompa
<mgedmin> hm, right click -> "atkurti" -> man pacheckino
<mgedmin> taip kad defaultiškai turėtų klausyti screensaverio settingo ir mano variantas (b) turėjo suveikti?
<sirex> donatas_s, bandei išsivalyti dulkes?
<mgedmin> kas norit, gilinkitės, aš tingiu
<mgedmin> laptai su prastu aušinimu yra blogai
<mgedmin> sesuo turėjo pirkti papildomai lapdeską su ventiliatorium, kad jos dellas neperkaitinėtų
<mgedmin> mano thinkpadas pagedojo truputį -- kuprinėje atsibunda
<mgedmin> nešioju, nugara kaista, o laptas dar nenugaišo kažkaip
<donatas_s> Čia ne dulkėse esmė, kai tik nusipirkau laptopą, kaito pastoviai, gi HP - compaq presario CQ60 serija, šitie gi visi keptuvės
<donatas_s> Jų aušinimas kaip pirmo pentiumo padarytas, o dalys atskiros galingos sudėtos: procesorius, vaizdo posistemė, o tas 2 cm skersmens ventiliatorius vienas niekaip nesugeba ataušinti
<mrp_> nu, jo, tai kokia man  komanda aprasyt? :D
<Netas3k> Sveikas sirex :)
<sirex> Sveikas.
<vkkr> labas vakaras
<mrp_> labs:)
#ubuntu-lt 2011-06-14
<mgedmin> oi, kaip vadinasi tas compiz pluginas
<mgedmin> kuris leidžia langus draginti iš vieno workspace į kitą?
<mgedmin> a, desktop wall plugine edge flipping tabas
<bugo> hi
<vkkr> labas vakaras
<donatas_s> Labas
<Pawka> any django guru?
<Pawka> Kaip priverst veiks gettext'ą?
<Pawka> t.y. _('asd')
<Pawka> ai veikia visgi.
<Pawka> :-)
<Pawka> ql
<Pawka> ls
<Pawka> wtf
#ubuntu-lt 2011-06-15
<zatan> Hi, gal kas is jusu supranta django ?
<ReekenX> zatan: Na aš nemiegu su juo, bet gal padėsiu. Skelk
<zatan> ReekenX,  noriu padaryti ARCHYVA bet nesigauna ..  pazek cia jaj supranti : http://dpaste.com/554623/   arba gal siaip turi naudingos info kur pasizeti man apie tai placiau
<ReekenX> Kokia yra to cmsplugin_blog.models.Entry  objekto pub_date?
<ReekenX> zatan: Gali orientuotis į mano buvusį blog'ą, ten kaip suprantu darai tą, ką aš jau esu padaręs:
<ReekenX> https://github.com/ReekenX/reekenx-django-blog
<zatan> noriu ta ARCHIVE isdestyma pasiekti kaip sitam bloge : http://django-blog-zinnia.com/blog/
<zatan> ReekenX,  dekui perzvelgsiu tavo bloga
<ReekenX> zatan: Jeigu supratau, tai pas tave problema ne archyvas, o kodėl datą blogai rodo?
<zatan> ReekenX,  joa turetu rodyti JUNE bet rodo JANUARY
<ReekenX> zatan:  Tai gali būti dėl tavo timezone (jeigu skirtumas +- kelios val) arba painioji įrašus :)
<ReekenX> zatan: Ar tikrai db turi tik vieną įrašą?
<ReekenX> zatan: Beje, kai suaugsi, tikiuosi naudosi normalią sistemą, o ne Django CMS :D
<zatan> ReekenX,  cia mano pirmas darbas pradedant nuo scratch bet ... nesigauna paskutinis dalykas archyvas
<ReekenX> zatan: Aišku. Pasitinkrink per python manage.py shell ar tikrai tavo tas įrašas su tokia data yra :)
<zatan> ReekenX,  >>> a.pub_date
<zatan> datetime.datetime(2011, 6, 15, 12, 28, 15)
<ReekenX> Birželį maišo su Sausiu. Čia taip sakant.... Arba tu ne į tą pačią db žiūri, arba trauki ne iš tos vietos duomenis. Atsiprintink tą datą
<zatan> ReekenX,  galeciau daryti kazka tokio http://dpaste.com/554677/    bet tada dublikuojasi menesiai jeigu in JUNE du yrasahi tai gausiu as "JUNE  JUNE "
<ReekenX> zatan: Pažiūrėk kaip atrodo {{ month }}
<ReekenX> Tavo {{ month }} greičiausiai yra ne data, o tiesiog skaičius 6
<zatan> ReekenX, Jan. 1, 2011, midnight
<ReekenX> zatan: Blyn, gi atsimenu, kad programavau aš tą galeriją. Turėtum rasti pas mane padarytą versiją
<ReekenX> zatan: Na vat, dabar matai, kad Django gražino blogą datą.
<zatan> date_list: A DateQuerySet object containing all years that have have objects available according to queryset,
<zatan> bet nesuprantu is kur tas JANUARY parbega:)))
<zatan> jeigu tokio nera pas mane yrasho january
<zatan> ha, as tavo bloga skaitau :))) nezinojau kad tu cia tas jarmalavicius , malonu:))
<ReekenX> zatan: Oho, man malonu, kad jį kažkas netgi žino :D Ačiū ;)
<ReekenX> zatan: Galiu savo duomenų bazę atsiųsti, jeigu norėsi išmėginti kaip viskas atrodo ir eksperimentuoti :)
<zatan> Error: The version option is deprecated. Read about the change on http://pypi.python.org/pypi/djangorecipe
<zatan> make: *** [all] Error 1
<ReekenX> zatan: Ten tas blogas su senesnia versija padarytas, tai aš nžn, gal jau ir nebepalaikoma. Bet per virtualenv'ą jeigu jį bent kiek moki, tikrai pasileisi :)
<zatan> ReekenX, man rodos greitai nepavyks pasileisti per virtualenva nes reikes leistis y docs skaityma:)))
<ReekenX> zatan: Aišku tada :)
<zatan> einu prasieisiu pro lauka gal pradesiu galvoti ;)
<zatan> dekui ReekenX
<ReekenX> zatan: Tai vat, jau už kelių dienų parašysiu straipsnį apie kelis kart geresnę, 10 kart greitesnę, 3 kartus patogesnę, 17 kartų mažiau užimančią sistemą - django-gitcms :D
<zatan> laukiam:)))
<ReekenX> zatan: Jeigu čia svetainę darai sau, tai siūlau iškart persimesti tenais. Sutaupysi sau ne tik laiko, nervų, bet ir pinigų :D
<zatan> ReekenX, ne nesau darau siou metu, prie savo prisesti laiko nera:))  reikes eiti paskaityti apie django-gitcms
<ReekenX> zatan: Aišku :)
<ReekenX> zatan: Va, visa dokumentacija to projekto, nėra ką ten skaityti: https://github.com/ReekenX/django-gitcms
<zatan> ReekenX,  neina net to isbandyti nes PyYAML uzluzes:)))
<ReekenX> zatan: Lol. Kas čia šiom dienom visiem daros, daug python bibliotekų nepasiekiama.. :/
<zatan> ReekenX,  o gal zn kaip pvz pythono template padaryti kad ne duplikuotu yrashu ? http://dpaste.com/554704/
<ReekenX> Blogai darai ne šablone (template), o aukščiau. Greičiausiai urls.py faile pridarei jau kažko :)
<ReekenX> Nes Å¡iaip, tas generic views'as tikrai nepridubliuos
<zatan> dar net google neveikia man normaliai:))))))))
<ReekenX> :D
<zatan> ReekenX,  cia dubliouse todel kad pas mane yra trys "yrashai" entries , tai del to visu triju ir rasho pub_date, bet man reiktu kad kazkaip tik viena rodytu tada nrmaliai archyva padaryciau side_bare  etc..
<ReekenX> Jeigu tu generic views naudoji, tai jis tau normaliai iš daug įrašų tvarkingai turi padaryti.
<ReekenX> zatan: Jeigu tu nori sidebar'e padaryti, tai gal siūlyčiau templatetags'ą pasirašyti ir išlistinti :)
<zatan> va gal templatetagas gal padetu cia reikia eiti ziureti aciu ReekenX :)
<ReekenX> Pas mane jau turėtų būti padaryti man atrodo
<ReekenX> zatan: Aj nereik net daryti, jau pačiam plugine tame padaryti yra tag'ai: https://github.com/ReekenX/reekenx-django-blog
<ReekenX> zatan: Pala, ne ta nuoroda
<ReekenX> https://raw.github.com/ReekenX/reekenx-django-blog/master/src/cmsplugin-blog/cmsplugin_blog/templatetags/cmsplugin_blog_tags.py
<zatan> dekui ReekenX :)
<ReekenX> zatan: np ;)
#ubuntu-lt 2011-06-16
<bugo> Sveikuciai
<Pawka> labutis
<sirex> Net pasitikrinau ar tikrai į šį kanalą pataikiau... (sveikučiai, labutis, ...)
<bugo> :DDDD
<bugo> ke ke ke :D sirex o negi ne smagu bendrauti draugiskai kaip hipiam!
<sirex> bugo, o hipiai bendrauja tokiais malonybiniais žodeliais?
<minde> gal kasnors zinot kodel neveikia mirror.elen.ktu.lt ? ir ar veiks dar kadanors
#ubuntu-lt 2011-06-17
<zatan> hi, ReekenX  gal teko kada yrashineti Django FileBrowser ?
<ReekenX> zatan: Labas. Taip, teko, o ką?
<zatan> ReekenX,  bandau ysirashyti bet kazkaip ydomiai grapelis atrodo ne taip kaip pagal screenshotus:))))
<minde> o kur jus rasot Django ?
<ReekenX> zatan: Nebūtina naudoti grapelio su filebrowseriu.
<ReekenX> zatan: Yra atskiras django-filebrowser kurį sirex bitbucket'e paforkinęs yra ir pataisęs, jį naudok.
<ReekenX> Grapelis nesuderinamas su Django CMS labai stipriai, tai failinsi
<ReekenX> minde: "įsirašyt" reiškia mėgins instaliuoti į Django projektą kurį jis daro :)
<zatan> django-filebrowser-no-grappelli?
<minde> ReekenX: ok, bet kur ?
<ReekenX> zatan: Taip :)
<ReekenX> minde: Ta prasme kur? Vilniuj aišku instaliuoja....
<zatan> :D
<minde> ant savo kompo?
<ReekenX> minde: Taip :)
<minde> ok, o kam ?
<ReekenX> minde: Koks skirtumas ant PC ar serverio?
<minde> jokio
<ReekenX> minde: Tai va. Pirmiausiai reikia ant PC pasidaryti, o tada keltį į production'ą :)
<minde> man tai atrodo tik kvaila, todel ir klausiu
<ReekenX> minde: Kas kvaila?
<minde> nebent pinigus gaunat
<minde> ir isvis kodel Django ?
<ReekenX> minde: Kvaila gaišti laiką su Django ar apskritai bandant naujoves?
<ReekenX> minde: O ką siūlai, Wordpress? :)
<ReekenX> minde: CakePHP?
<zatan> ReekenX, Skirmantas Added LT translations. Fixed setup.py: added package data. Added    :)) nera ten jokio aprashymo kaip instaliouti, o as pirma karta kazka yrashineju 3rd parties :/
<minde> as nesiulau, as klausiu tik :)
<ReekenX> minde: RoR? :)
<ReekenX> minde: Du variantai: arba Symfony2 arba Django. O kodėl gi ne Django?  :)
<ReekenX> zatan: Sekmės :D
<minde> o todel kad python
<ReekenX> minde: Ir ką turi prieš Python?
<minde> bet aisku geriau nei php
<vyvea> Tai nejaugi ant Python yra vienas Django kad ji visi renkas
<vyvea> nemanau
<ReekenX> vyvea: Tikrai ne vienas, čia šiuo metu TOP 1 Django ant Python, ir Top 1 Symfony2 ant PHP. Nors čia tik vienos svetainės kažkokios top'ą mačiau. Bet manau arti labai tiesos, bent jau dėl Python.
<vyvea> koks skirtumas tas top
<zatan> plius django pasirinkau del puikios django documentation
<minde> stai yra API ?
<ReekenX> vyvea: Be to, Iš tų populiariasnių framework'ų Python kalbai jis vienintelis nėra sudėtingas (pvz palyginus su Zope, tai rankas sulaužysi beprogramuojant). O kiti framework'ai taip neauga greitai ir daug dar trūksta iki Django :)
<minde> na bet tai hobi taip ?
<ReekenX> minde: Kad API nelabai turi. Yra tik normali dokumentacija, su sphinx'u padaryta, ir su visais "navarotais" išlistinta. Be to, gera labai dokumentacija, šviežia visada ir labai labai tvarkinga :)
<ReekenX> minde: Be to, draugiškas Django community. Jeigu turi problemų ir moki sakinį tvarkingai pasakyti anglų kalba, tai tikrai tau ten visi padės :)
<ReekenX> minde: Aišku, nežinau kaip kiti community, gal tas pats :)
<minde> saunu :)
<minde> butinai reikes isbandyti, gal tikrai idomu
<vyvea> O kieno community nedraugiski?
<vyvea> Ubuntu community nedraugiska galeciau sakyti
<vyvea> nes Aitvare #ubuntu kartais buna nedraugiski :-)
<ReekenX> vyvea: CakePHP nedraugiška :D
<ReekenX> vyvea: Aitvare geriau nesilankyti...
<ReekenX> vyvea: Tu dar Python kanale nebuvai ryškiai ;)
<vyvea> Aitvare?
<ReekenX> vyvea: Joa ;)
<vyvea> Keleta zmoniu yra ir viskas :-)
<ReekenX> vyvea: http://www.aitvaras.eu/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=9720
<vyvea> tai girtas gal buvo
<minde> o kam cia "logbot" ?
<ReekenX> vyvea: Nea, čia dažnam kanale taip :D
<vyvea> Zinau kas ten yra
<vyvea> bet kartais idomu paskaityti
<ReekenX> Eh, ir kaip taip galima ant atviro kodo varyti, nesuprantu :D
<vyvea> tai jis ir #ubuntu kanalo savininkas
<ReekenX> vyvea: :DDDD Aišku tada viskas ;)
<minde> o Django reikia Apache ar dar kanors?
<zatan> ReekenX,  pagal ka darej instaliavima sito django-filebrowser-no-grappelli ? nes glumina bisky
<ReekenX> Pagal django-filebrowser :)
<ReekenX> minde: Jis viduje servisą turi, tai nebūtinas apache :)
<minde> saunu, nes mod-python pamenu labai letas
<minde> o kaip isirasyti Django?
<minde> [ebuild  N     ] dev-python/django-1.3  USE="bash-completion doc mysql sqlite -postgres -test -vhosts"
<minde> o poto jus modulius surasot ar kaip ?
<ReekenX> minde: mod-python deprecated prieš kelis metus, jo jau niekas nenaudoja :)
<ReekenX> minde: virtualenv projektas && cd projektas && source bin/activate && pip install django # jeigu ant Linux'ų tu :)
<minde> baigiu surasyti ji is sources
<zatan> ReekenX,  gal turi settings.py faila kur naudojai filebrowser ? nes veliousi su tais static failais
<ReekenX> zatan: Nelabai atsimenu kuriam projekte naudojau jį. Kas tau su static failais negerai? :)
<zatan> ReekenX,  STATICFILES_DIRS = (
<zatan>         "/home/ed/Documents/html/Django/kane/static",
<zatan> o ka rashyti y STATIC_ROOT ?
<ReekenX> STATIC_DIRS = ('static',)
<zatan> http://i.imgur.com/uH2yU.png
<zatan> nes nemanau kad pagal defualta taip gripelis atrodo :D
<ReekenX> STATICFILES_ROOT = ( '/home/ed/Documents/html/Django/kane/static',)
<ReekenX> Neužkrauna grapelio JavaScript ir CSS failų. Perkopijuok juos iš pačio grapelio į savo dir'ą
<ReekenX> Beje, mano blog'as buvo kažkurioj versijoj su grapeliu, manau surastum :)
<ReekenX> Ten viskas padaryta jau buvo
<zatan> ReekenX,  tai kad nlb https://github.com/ReekenX/reekenx-django-blog/blob/master/src/settings.py jaj sitam ieskau
<minde> ReekenX: python manage.py runserver 8080 atrodo veikia bet tik localhost :/
#ubuntu-lt 2011-06-18
<ReekenX> minde: O kur tu nori, kad veiktų?
<ReekenX> zatan: Žiūrėk daug senesniuose commit'uose. Ten yra gi istorija visa projekto :)
<minde> ReekenX: na noriu kad galeti prisijungti ir kiti
<minde> dabar tai: Development server is running at http://127.0.0.1:8080/
<minde> ar taip todel kad teisiu nera?
<minde> aa supratau, http://86.100.226.46:8080/ dabar viskas ok, turiu zaidima smagu :D
<ReekenX> minde: Matai, kaip viskas paprasta. O šiaip, kai nežinai komandų, pavykdyk pvz: `python manage.py komanda --help` :)
<minde> arba https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/intro/tutorial01/
<minde> ReekenX: ar imanoma paleisti django kartu su trac?
<ReekenX> minde: Kaip suprasti? Å alia vienas kito?
<minde> taip
<minde> gal kaip plugina? o gal yra alternatyvu ant django?
<ReekenX> Ant apache gali paleisti Trac ir Django, nebus jokių problemų. Net jeigu norėtum pvz apjunkti Django su Trac, nebus problemų, nes Django gali naudoti Trac duomenų bazę pvz :)
<minde> http://packages.python.org/django-projector/ va kazkas panasaus
<ReekenX> minde: Geras, nežinojau tokios aplikacijos. Gal pavyks darbe prastumti kad ją vietoje naudotume :D
<ReekenX> Labos visiems ;)
<minde> labos.
<minde> /j emacs
#ubuntu-lt 2016-06-15
<puminis> Sveiki
<puminis> Gal numanot kur bedos ieskot zodziu kaip uzmigdai laptopa ir ijungi peles nera ta prasme judinant juda, bet jos nerodo
